
Robert Scoble: I didn’t sexually harass women as I lacked power over them - briandear
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/robert-scoble-i-didnt-sexually-harass-women-as-i-lacked-power-over-them/?comments=1
======
ColinWright
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Robert%20Scoble&sort=byDate&da...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Robert%20Scoble&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story)

